
How-to: Full-text search in Google App Engine - nickb
http://appengineguy.com/2008/06/how-to-full-text-search-in-google-app.html
======
DocSavage
There's a quota issue with running this full-text search against large blocks
of text. I originally used the searchable model instead of db.Model for my
Bloog app, but I removed it after getting quota errors when Google hosted.
There wasn't a problem with local testing, just when using searchable models
in the cloud.

~~~
xirium
It may be that each search term in a full-text index is held in a separate but
hidden table and therefore large chunks of text create a large number of rows.
This would explain why inserts would be slower and why quotas are more likely
to be encountered.

------
andrewparker
It really surprised me that full-text search isn't easier on a Google-created
cloud solution. Search is their bread and butter, you'd think this
functionality would be a part of the default libraries Google created.

